# Sonisphere 2012



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

KISS headlining friday! :thumb:
Oh and Queen with an american idol on the Saturday.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I went to last years but will hang on for a while yet cos saturday afternoon onwards last year was pants.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Deano said:


> I went to last years but will hang on for a while yet cos saturday afternoon onwards last year was pants.


Do they do day tickets? Not bothered about Queen and Faith no More headlining Sunday so probably not stopping for them. KISS have special guests to be announced so hoping for Van Halen for that one.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Yeah they do but the friday and sunday where imense last year so went the full weekend.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Deano said:


> Yeah they do but the friday and sunday where imense last year so went the full weekend.


Yeah,just checked on Kiss uk website and tickets are £82.Suddenly not so excited. Saturday is Queen, Evanescence, Tim Minchin!!! and The Darkness first four on the bill plus loads of other groups who i dont like.(dont mind Evanescence though).


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Download '12


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Sonisphere was alright last year but Saturday was pretty poor.

This year is just awful for me. Hellfest on the other hand looks amazing, shame it's in France.

Even Bloodstock looks poor so far. Download is certainly the best line up in the UK.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

jamest said:


> Sonisphere was alright last year but Saturday was pretty poor.
> 
> This year is just awful for me. Hellfest on the other hand looks amazing, shame it's in France.
> 
> Even Bloodstock looks poor so far. Download is certainly the best line up in the UK.


Must admit the special guest slot is going to swing it for me now I've heard the day ticket price. 
Going leave it til the last minute now and if it sells out(doubtful) so be it. I've heard rumours that the original Skid Row line uo is reforming for the show,but not big enough for me to have a day off work.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

metallica playing the black album in its entirety at download but its on my little girls birthday so i'm not going.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Its 35 years since KISS Alive 2 so I'm wondering if they'll do that in the show.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Its 35 years since KISS Alive 2 so I'm wondering if they'll do that in the show. They did ALIVE 1 in 2008 at Download.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kiss is the only tempting day for me. Otherwise for me it's a no go this year. 

Since Sonisphere started in the UK the line ups have been brilliant. Good enough to have me living like a tramp for a whole weekend but that line up doesn't do much for me at all.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> Kiss is the only tempting day for me. Otherwise for me it's a no go this year.
> 
> Since Sonisphere started in the UK the line ups have been brilliant. Good enough to have me living like a tramp for a whole weekend but that line up doesn't do much for me at all.


:lol: yeah there's nowt like urinating in a Lenor bottle at 4am :lol: still can't get my head round people paying £40 for a tray of carlsberg last year.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Fortunately I didn't experience either of those things haha. 

Oddly I've never got hammered at a festival, I suddenly go all old person and think about drinking enough water!! lol


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Alex_225 said:


> Fortunately I didn't experience either of those things haha.
> 
> Oddly I've never got hammered at a festival, I suddenly go all old person and think about drinking enough water!! lol


Same here,cant get a good view of the stage and then realise I need the loo. As for peeing in a bottle its hard enough going when someones stood next to me in a public loo nevermeind 60,000 people watching me.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hahaha that is so true. Nothing worse than needing a slash but getting stage fright from having someone rubbing shoulders nudging you. Let alone peeing in a bottle!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

Alex_225 said:


> Fortunately I didn't experience either of those things haha.
> 
> Oddly I've never got hammered at a festival, I suddenly go all old person and think about drinking enough water!! lol


oh god I would have killed for a bottle of water half way through slayers set last year. Thankfully the G4s staff started dishing cups of water out.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Haha that set was awesome last year. Had a right old laugh in that pit though.

My mate Paul decided it'd be fun to divide the crowd and basically get a lot of people to wrestle each other. It was really funny! 

My Mrs insists she saved me from a bloke dressed as Captain America!


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

According to planet rock, sonisphere 2012 has been cancelled. Its apparently on Queens website already but no official announcement has been made.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.nme.com/news/queen/62915


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Just read it on the official site too : http://sonisphere.co.uk/

Shame it's not going to be running as it's been great for the last three years. Sadly the line up this year just wasn't all that good. There were so many great metal acts the times I've been but this year it was a bit of a random.


----------

